# need a forever home for black lop bunny - RE-HOMED.



## paige1996 (Aug 4, 2015)

I recently graduated hs and am now moving on to college. I start school Aug. 24 of this year and although I will be commuting, I will still have very little time at home. I have two rabbits and 2 dogs and have come to realize that not only can I not possibly care for so many animals and attend school full time but it's also unfair to the animals if I were to try. I have a solid black lop named Ebony that needs a forever home. She is an indoor rabbit only, no exceptions as she has never been housed outside. Her birthday is around March 6th, 2015 making her almost 5 months. She isn't litter trained or spayed but definitely young enough for both if someone could spend the time to work with her. I am asking $60 for both her and her cage. She also has never bonded with another rabbit but casually plays with my other rabbit so as I said above I'm sure she is still young enough to be taught. I also am willing to send enough food to get her started. I am hoping for a rabbit savvy person to take her, meaning you have a general knowledge of how rabbit care works. If not I am still willing to send her to a good home provided you are willing to learn proper care. This is not a want to case, but a have to one. I am located in the Connersville, Indiana area but am about an hours drive from Greensburg, Richmond, Cincinnati etc. I can get with an interested person more on location and meeting places once someone comments. Sorry for the long post. -will add pics when I figure out how.


----------



## paige1996 (Aug 4, 2015)

Just fyi her eyes are black not red, I had my flash on.


----------



## paige1996 (Aug 5, 2015)

I apologize but Ebony is no longer for sale. I've decided I can't emotionally let her go. Although it will be difficult with school and all, I have decided to keep her nonetheless. I can't stand the thought of not being in control of what may happen to her. My intentions were honest and I did plan on giving her up, but as animal lovers yourselves I'm sure you can understand my situation. Also I'm not sure if you are supposed to sell rabbits on here or just give them away to a loving home. I actually only signed up to this forum for the purpose of finding her a great home so I'm new and apologize if I broke any rules by offering to sell her instead of adopt her out.


----------



## Lokin4AReason (Aug 5, 2015)

I am glad that you decided to keep her =0)

please feel free to come back any time if you have any question(s) or what to read through the thread(s) to have a better understanding of your little one ...

and once again, welcome to the board =0)


----------



## paige1996 (Aug 5, 2015)

Thank you I will be back I'm sure


----------

